# LF HELP: Chipped corner on 60 gallon RR Rimless Tank



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I need the wise advice and knowledge from the forum gurus. 

Been wanting to upgrade my RSM 130D to a rimless tank for the longest time.

Recently I acquired a Marineland RR Rimless 60 gallon tank for a Christmas present from my son, the African cichlid aficionado. Unfortunately, while moving the tank back home a small piece chipped in lower corner of the front pane. I've spent the past couple hours googling my problem and possible solutions. I would sleep better and feel safer if I can remove that stress point on the front bottom corner of the tank before setting it up and transferring the livestock over from the 34g RSM.

I surmised that the solution with the best possible outcome would be to remove the silicone, rotate the glass so that chip is on top corner and then reseal the 24"x 24" pane of glass back in place. My concern revolves around the silicone process. I've got both black and clear aquarium safe silicone but from what I've read online, rimless tanks undergo a special sealing process since the tanks are not braced. Can someone confirm this and should I be concerned about going the DIY process.

Since I'll be removing the pane, would it be cost effective to buy a pane of Starphire low iron glass as a replacement? Secondly, can anyone suggest a local glass supplier which carries the Starphire pane in that dimension? Lastly, would anyone like to take on the task of resealing the pane. I would gladly pay you for your time for a neat and clean job. I've got a tube of black silicone and was thinking of replacing the 3 exposed corners and bottom seals with the black silicone as opposed to the clear.

I welcome all possible suggestions, comments and advice from everyone taking the time to help a fellow. Please feel free to post or PM your help.

Humbly in need of help.

Patrick


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Do some reading on the type of silicone you have. I know that some are stronger than others. You should post a picture of the chip so we can see how bad it is. Will it be possible to put foam under the whole tank when it's up and running? That would get rid of any stress.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Patrtick , post a picture would be the best idea and I'm sure someone will be able to help with a solution.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. Here's the extent of the damage.
View attachment 110905
. Anyone willing to take on the challenge. I will pay you for your time ($50) to repair the seal.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I wonder about that process used to repair small cracks in windshields. I know they inject a very strong epoxy resin type material. It also is waterproof, virtually invisible, and resists spreading. I wonder what a glass person would suggest. Good luck and keep us posted.

Cheers hammer


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump it. 

Still LF some help. I may start stripping all the silicone on all 3 panes from the overflow this weekend.
The front pane will hopefully separate cleanly from the sides and bottom.

I hoping to find someone to re-seal the rotated front pane and rest of tank with new silicone.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

How thick is the piece? If it's like 1/2 glass and the broken but is only like 1/8th I wouldn't change it out. Is the broken bit round in shape?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Watch this video it's helped me a lot.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still looking for some help.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

If it holds water, I wouldn't rotate the glass. Your new silicone job won't be nearly as strong as the factory's. I'd cover the edge to hide the damage, and somewhat increase stability by using aluminum angle iron, as illustrated here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/black-silicone-look-68354/

I've done this cosmetic repair on two chipped tanks with good results (ie, haven't had a problem for years).


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

not sure if its been mentioned that you can get a small 2"x2" piece of glass and silicone it in the corner with the chip inside the aquarium


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> not sure if its been mentioned that you can get a small 2"x2" piece of glass and silicone it in the corner with the chip inside the aquarium


Yes, my 90g wide sump tank had a huge crack in it and was definitely not waterproof so I had a piece of glass cut, cleaned the area, squeezed a big amount of aquarium silicone all of the piece of glass and "slapped" it in place. Worked like a charm for the last four years. You could do the same in the corner if you're worried.


----------

